# My new kennels



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I found some nice, powder-coated welded wire kennels at Lowe's a few weeks ago, that were a little less than half the price of the Behlen or Priefert kennels \\/, so I bought a few and I finally got them put together. I have four panels left over, so if I can buy just a gate panel, I'll stick another kennel on, but Lowe's doesn't sell the individual panels, so I will have to special order it. 



















They're still a work in progress; I still have to get some more gravel to go in them, arrange dog houses, put wire on the top and on the ground to keep climbers/diggers in/out, and put a roof over them, but I ought to be able to do all of that before I really need to use them... [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I still don't know where I'm going to put Jak's old kennel. Right now it's just sitting in the middle of the back yard. :lol: I'd like to turn it into a 'puppy play area,' since it's 7.5ft wide by 13ft long, but I don't know where it will fit!
[/FONT]


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They look great.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice! - looks like a nice spot, too with the tree shade. You can always use your extra panels as a roof and just use an additional shade cloth over top if you want more shade. It looks like it will be a very nice set-up when you are done.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool. I got an email the other day from AKC advertising that Lowes was going to start carrying those kennels, I was wondering what type of quality they were. You'll have to keep us posted on how well they hold up, if they turn out to be nice quality I may have to pick up a few.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I want to put an actual roof over them, Lynn, to keep the rain off. Nothing fancy, but something that will hold up. I was thinking of doing a metal roof, attached to the garage and held up by 4x4's. Trying to keep it simple but functional. :wink: Shade isn't a big deal. The only time there is any sun in that spot is in the mornings. When I'm all done, I'm going to put up a privacy fence panel or something to shield them from the wind and so the neighbors can't see them.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice Kristen! I always liked the black powdercoated kennels. I was gonna have mine coated by the manufacturer until they gave me the price, so I said screw it, the silver zinc plating is fine. Its about time someone carried decent kennels at a good price.

My kennels are a work in progress. Soon as I finish the flooring on the 2nd kennel and get the roofing done I'll post pics too.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

These were just $330 apiece, which sure as heck beats $600+ per kennel for Priefert or Behlen! I'm anxious to see how they hold up.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow - I wish we could get a deal on nice kennels like that up here. I like the look of the welded wire kennels better than chain link. I have to put up some new runs this summer so have been shopping around but sure haven't fouond any deals like that.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Those look awesome! What a great setup! that's good to know that Lowe's carries those! and what a great price! I currently own two 6'x12' chain link kennels where I am living now, they will definitely move when I do, my only concern is that some places do not allow chain link so it's good to know of an affordable alternative!


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice. I bought similar pannels from menards and they sell the front gates too. They are not powder coated . I made six kennels three indoor three outdoor and it cost me $1200 they hold up nice but keep an eye on the hinges as the hiper dogs that slam themselves into the gates will actually rotate the hinge alowing the gate latch to open. I simply wraped a small chain around it with a double clasp. Maybe I should have gone to lowes.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks like the ones Kristen has are square tubing, so that would probably eliminate the problem with hinges rotating?

I have seen the welded wire kennels that tractor supply sells in galvanized steel. Those hinges will rotate. I don't care for them, and I dont like that the gates are so freakin big. Thats my pet peeve about the welded wire kennels on the market.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

V e r y nice. I have such kennel boxes in the car, no rusting from spit, etc. but, for the whole run?? At Swiss prices:mrgreen: 

Gillian


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I wasn't too keen on the gates being so big, either, Mike, as far as getting in and out without letting the DOGS out, but it _does_ make getting dog houses and stuff in and out _much_ easier than with the little 2ft wide door. I don't think it'll be so bad.

And yes, these kennels have square tubing.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I too have seen those at Lowes. They are OK, too small for me and the ones at Tractor Supply are worth the extra money to me. Twice the size and better quality. At least in my area.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The ones at TSC are cheaper, Michelle. Unless yours carries a different kind than the one here. ??


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

The Tractor Supply here carries 2 brands of wire kennels and a of couple chain link. The one wire type is not coated and the one I have is. The wire is thicker and it is just a higher quality/put together better. I'm picky about hinges, gates and locks. If any of those fail your dog isn't secure anymore. I also wanted nice looking, my kennels are strait out my backdoor which is all glass, so I see the kennels everytime I walk by the door. That's allot of times a day. I also want ease of opening, closing, locking the doors. I don't need to be fumbling in the rain with dishes of dog food, trying to close the door before the dog pushes me out of the way and makes a mad dash accross the yard. One of my dog runs is pretty large, 5x25 and the gate is all 5 feet across, talk about pain in the ass with 2 dogs in there and trying to use my leg as a barrier when they both want pets and bumrush me. Most times I just open the gate and run like hell before my big boy hits it and it swings into my face or better yet, the back of my foot. I always love that feeling. It's like being run over by a shopping cart.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> The Tractor Supply here carries 2 brands of wire kennels and a of couple chain link. The one wire type is not coated and the one I have is. The wire is thicker and it is just a higher quality/put together better.


Would you mind to post a link to what you're talking about, or pictures of yours? I think the only kennels our TSC carries are the 'in-a-box,' chain link ones, which is what my old kennel is. At least, that's all I've ever seen in stock there. :-k

I can certainly relate to being 'bumrushed' when opening the kennel gate. Even with the 2ft wide one, it's no fun trying to keep from spilling food and getting your shins banged up. I taught my own dogs to sit-stay when I need to open the gate. If they don't, they don't get fed, or let out, or whatever.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

These are the kennels I have seen at TSC:

Behlen

Stupid AKC Kennel's that I've helped put together that keep bending out of shape when a dog slams against it

Chainlink Kennel


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Behlen them b the ones! $600 for a 10x10 I have 2. When I move I can buy more pannels to make longer runs. I'd like 10x20's for each dog. Don't have the room here in town. You can link 2 or more together and save "extra" pannels to make larger kennels. I like that you can purchase all pieces seperatly. That was a must have for me since I will be changing things up some day.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My kennels are 12x9. I like the size, although I wouldn't have minded to make em 12x12 No biggie.

I believe Kristen mentioned the Behlen brand kennels in her original post about them being expensive.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes she did. My point was the $ was worth it. I didn't want to spend that much either after paying $1600 for concrete. The only option was be unhappy and settle for cheaper and probably have to replace them anyway(not cheaper in the long run) in a few years or just buck up and get what I really wanted now. I have suffered years of chain link and gravel/mud. I aint sufferin' anymore. Everybody is after the best they can get but still affordable. 

I have heard some people say these galvanized will pop loose or need to be welded, powder coat will flake off. I'm sure it does, but I can buy spray paint and my boyfriend has a welder. I'm sure we can eek a lifetime of use out of these kennels. Nothing will give you a lifetime of use without a little maintanance, save concrete blocks maybe (have fun moving those babies when you expand or move)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, Behlen was much too expensive for me, and I know for a fact our TSC doesn't carry them. The only place they are sold here is Southern States. They were slightly cheaper than what you paid ($500-something for a 10x10) at SS, but still out of my budget, because I wanted the 5x10s, and they had to 'special order' those. Even if I'd bought them by the panel it was going to cost nearly as much as the 10x10 kennel, so I thought I was just SOL until we hit the lottery or something. :lol:

I think I'll be happy with these. We'll see...


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice. I have one like this from tractor supply that i use for an outdoor flight for my macaw. trust me, if it can hold up to that beak, it can hold up to anything. \\/


----------

